# [SOLVED] Connected to router, but not internet



## gleesonb (Jan 12, 2008)

I have having a problem with a belkin wireless router: I can connect to the router, but not the internet. 
I got wireless connection up and working fine a few months ago, but since a power outage a few days I have been unable to get internet access. 
I can connect to the router with good signal strength. A laptop on the same network is accessing the net with no problems. If I plug directly into the router with a cable, everything works fine. I just can't get internet access over the wireless link. 
I am not running any firewall that I am aware of.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Below is my IP config info, taken with the cable unplugged and wireless connected. 

Thanks, Brian

Router: Belkin F5D8230-4 Wireless 802.11x Pre-N Router
Card: Belkin F5D8000 Wireless Pre-N Desktop Network Card

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : computron
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ULi PCI Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-8F-76-9A-85

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless Pre-N Notebook Network Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-2D-6F-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.79.83
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## Aviator19 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Did you try cycling the power on the belkin to off and back on? might work.


----------



## Aviator19 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Wait, I'm sorry, I didn't read the part where everything worked fine when it was plugged in via wire, and the other computer works fine wirelessly so...Hmm, I haven't messed with wireless connections yet so I probably can't help much.

What is the IP, DNS, subnet mast on the belkin, the computer that is connecting to the net, and the one that isn't?


----------



## gleesonb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Here is the configIP info from the labtop (the one that's working). It has the router info. IP info for the computer that isn't working is in the initial post. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\mikiko>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mikikolaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-CE-2A-C2

Ethernet adapter {0748B835-FE0C-40BF-8A31-9DC5AB12BEAC}:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless Pre-N Notebook Netwo
rk Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-2D-61-06
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 11, 2008 9:07:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\mikiko>


----------



## Aviator19 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

I usually like to manually assign IPs to the computers in my network (static, not dynamic). It looks like the effected computer has a random IP but it should work still if it does connect to the router.

I think you have to manually input an IP anyways to edit the next two fields...An IP like 192.168.2.x (x = whichever number that isn't taken yet by another device or computer on the network) should work.

Make sure to not give it the same IP as the wired networking device.

Subnet Mast 255.255.255.0 like the other computer has.

Also...the default gateway is the router, so you should type the router's IP in default gateway. 192.168.2.1 And see if internet works then.

Oh in case you didn't know how to configure those numbers...go to Network Connections My Computer, Control Panel. right-click on the wireless network device, select properties. select Internet Protocol TCP/IP and you will see the fields to edit.


----------



## gleesonb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Ok, I tried that but it didn't work. 
I manually set the IP, etc. for the wireless connection. I still couldn't connect wirelessly, and I was no longer able to connect over the cable either. When I tried to revert back to automatic IP, the computer hung. The only way I was able to salvage the wired connection was by removing the wireless card from the PC. Now with the wireless card gone, the wired connection work fine again.


----------



## Aviator19 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Hmm... When you gave an IP to the wireless device, it was not the same IP as wired device was it?

So far my only experience with wireless is a Lynksys router I jsut set up for the purpose of getting my brother's PSP to work online. It looks like it works about the same as wired so...I'll try helping if I can until someone who knows more comes along.

So...you have the computer networked and working on the internet via wired connection now, and when you plug in the wireless device, they both stop working? If it's not an IP conflict. I'm not sure.

Have you tryed plugging the wireless back in to see if it works again? Is it a USB or (you said card) or something you plug in internally?

What is the IP information of the wired device?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Manually assigning addresses isn't the answer if other computers are successfully connecting using automatic IP addresses.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Mycophiles (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

I know this sounds dumb, but it's a 10second thing you might as well do. Have you tried running a repair on the device. In network settings right click your network device and choose repair.

Just a thought.


----------



## gleesonb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

I was able to reset the TCP/IP stack, but not the WINSOCK entries, as shown below:

C:\Documents and Settings\Brian Gleeson>netsh int ip reset rest.log

C:\Documents and Settings\Brian Gleeson>netsh winsock reset catalog
The following command was not found: winsock reset catalog.

I can use the wired connection, but the wireless connection still doesn't work.

Mycophiles, I've tried the repair. It sits for a long time then says:
The following steps of the repair operation failed:
Renewing the IP address.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Sounds like you don't actually have SP2 on that machine.

Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions


----------



## Aviator19 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

I think I did read that he had SP1


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*xxx*

Right, SP2 has been out so long that there is really no excuse not to be current, and it fixes a lot of networking issues.


----------



## gleesonb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Ok, I finally got around to updating to SP2. I reset the WINSOCK entries as described by johnwill above and still haven't made any progress. The situation is the same as before, but now the SP2 system tray connection status tool gives me a bit more information. It says:
“…This problem occurred because the network did not assign a network address to the computer.”

Thanks for all your help so far! Any suggestion on what I should try next?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Can you disable encryption to see if you can get connected with no encryption? Can you connect using the wired link?


----------



## BlitzMX (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Reset should be enough.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*



BlitzMX said:


> Reset should be enough.


That depends on the router, let's do it my way. If I reset my Actiontec MI424WR, it defaults to a WEP encryption.


----------



## BlitzMX (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

understand  but is that so important? He can reconfigure that after... or not?


----------



## gleesonb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

Victory! I turned off encryption as you recommended and the wireless connection worked again. I could not get it to work when I reset the 64bit key, but I switched over to 128bit WEP, reset the key, and now everything works fine. 

Do you have any idea what caused this or any way I can avoid this trouble in the future?
Remember, the wired connection worked fine all along and a laptop on the same network never had any problems with wireless-- the power outage only affected my desktop wireless and nothing else. 

Thanks again for all your advice! You've really helped a lot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to router, but not internet*

It's a computer, who knows what caused it! :grin:


----------



## Aviator19 (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought it might have something to do with encryption, but I lacked experience with different systems in that area. Glad it all worked out though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Installing SP2 will most likely allow you to use the much superior WPA encryption. WEP is easily cracked by 12 year olds using tools readily available on the Internet.


----------

